# How do I reduce TDS?



## RolyMo (22 Sep 2013)

First time shrimp keeper. I have just added my first CRS to my nano tank using RO water for the first time and I have a question. 

Optimum Conductivity/TDS for the CRS appears to be 80-180ppm from my research. 

If I see my conductivity increasing past those parameters do I just do a water change to reduce it back down again?

Thanks in advance?
Rolymo


----------



## DrRob (22 Sep 2013)

Essentially yes. The simplest way to reduce TDS is to replace water with lower TDS water.

Always worth checking out why the TDS is rising, although it may simply be ongoing tank running and evaporation.


----------



## Lindy (22 Sep 2013)

You will have much more success with shrimp if you can keep the tds in the tank stable and add water at water change time that is the same or close to the tank tds.


----------



## RolyMo (22 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys
I saw my TDS at 190ppm this morning. So have done a 20% RO water change, this time with Salty Shrimp gh+ minerals added in rather than the LFS added minerals.
TDS down to 170ppm.

Can I ask what things increase the conductivity?
Is it shrimp waste, rotting plant matter?
Just so I know what to police and keep in check.

Shimp see all fine.
The amano's have in turn taken to floating upside down clinging onto the banana leaves whilst sampling the minor film floating on the surface.

Rolymo


----------



## Yo-han (22 Sep 2013)

Everything you add to the water increases TDS. Think fertilizer and food (and thus faeces) as the main TDS increasers. Every dissolved solid as the name suggests


----------



## RolyMo (22 Sep 2013)

Thanks Johan
I was thinking that but did not want to admit it.
I do a bit of EI dosing to tank for the plants that are in there. So clearly I need to be careful on the dose and not go overboard.

I am confused on the food front for shrimp. I got given some sachets of dennerle food from the shop ADC when I made a recent purchase. But then got some natural stuff from one of the sponsors.
The sponsor also remarked that I should not need to feed the CRS as the biofilm stuff should be sufficient.

I am guessing that pre-made food is going to increase the conductivity more than the natural stuff like banana leaves, alder cones and catappa leaves. But as you say every dissolved solid. So if a plant is not doing well and is decaying that is going to increase the conductivity. So I need to be meticulous about the tank cleanliness.

Cheers
Roly


----------



## Yo-han (22 Sep 2013)

RolyMo said:


> So I need to be meticulous about the tank cleanliness.


 
A clean tank is never a bad thing! All decaying matter uses oxygen, leaving less oxygen for your fauna. All decaying matter produces organics which are diluted during a water change. I think best advice for breeding CRS is keeping the water clean and organics low. If you do, TDS becomes less important as long as it doesn't fluctuate too much.


----------

